# DEVASTATING facts surface on dog euthanized...



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A while back I posted about one of the regular dogs at my daycare being PTS after biting a kid in the neighborhood. Her owner was led to believe she was being quarantined for ten days, and that she would have her back. She had set up a training program upon her dog's arrival back home to make sure this never happens again. It's my understanding that she got out of the house, chased after a little girl on a bike, and nipped her on the leg. 

When she called to check up on the dog, she was informed her little girl had been euthanized that morning. 

Apparently she was not misled, she WAS supposed to get her girl back... there was a miscommunicaton at the stupid shelter, and they put the WRONG dog down. How heartbreaking is that?! Ugh, I just ache for her. It makes me sick.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH NO!!!:frown: That makes me SOOO sad!! WOW, I cant imagine how devastated that woman must be!! I hope she is able to take some sort of legal action(I know I would!!)


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Something similar happened to my neighbor. Their resuced black lab got loose and picked up by animal control. The dog had only been at the shelter a couple hours when they called and were told he was there, so they said they would come pick him up. They show up and find out their dog had accidentally been euthanized because the person processing the dog when he was brought in had put the wrong date the "date arrived" box, so it looked like the dog had been at the shelter longer than he had. So it being a black dog, they put him down. :frown: 

.......I don't even want to imagine something like that happening to me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there simply are no adequate words


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

That is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

It made me feel sick to read this (


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

ugh, absolutely heart-wrenching


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing productive (or rated PG) that I could say about this. It's infuriating... and saddening...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So unbelievably sad... I feel angry for this woman. Heart-wrenching.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are so many things wrong with this story! No.1 she should have been quarantined at the women's house, that is how it is done here. People have got to start communicating properly with each other, I'm sure this is not an isolated case. If I were her I would do everything in my power and my money to make them pay for their stupidity.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I really cannot imagine. How awful


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I feel sick to my stomach...


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I got one word "Lawsuit". I would be so heartbroken, if anything like that happened to my dogs, I just can't imagine.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Just soooooooooooo sad. Poor family. I can't imagine how I'd feel, but I'd be looking at legal advice, not that it can bring the dog back, but this has to be taken further so it doesn't happen again.


Poor poor family.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That's so horrible. There isn't anything that will bring that dog back or make up for that family's loss. People can't just screw around with a living creatures mortality like that. I honestly think screwing up as bad as putting an animal down prematurely should be grounds for firing a person. How freaking negligent. My heart and thoughts go out to the dog who lost his/her life and the family who lost their best friend.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I hear this way too often, dogs being put down " by mistake" which I dont really buy. I get that shelter employees are understaffed and paid, but thats not en excuse for incompetency. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah there is no excuse for that. It is just not okay!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow. This is just terrible. And I agree, LAWSUIT. If it were my dog, someone would have to pay for such a devastating mistake. My thoughts are with your friend....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree that a lawsuit is in order....but aren't dogs considered property? and therefore, paid what they are 'worth'? not what they are WORTH?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i agree that a lawsuit is in order....but aren't dogs considered property? and therefore, paid what they are 'worth'? not what they are WORTH?


That's the whole problem - they really have no consequences for screwing up like that. You can sue for only the value of the "property" so unless you have a show dog and can prove you were going to make big $$ on progeny, they will owe you $60 for the adoption fee. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats so sad.How in the world was their such miscommunication.There has to be a lawsuit in this one for sure. Sad. (((


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have heard many a times about confusion like this that ends up killing the wrong animals. Seems like they stock shelters with people that have goop for brains.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

PuppyPaws - are you in the Chicago area? HuffPost had an article yesterday about someone who PTS the wrong dog. It's sorta nice to see this kind of story get some attention, even if it's really disturbing that it happened at all.


----------

